# [SOLVED!] Clean Install of full Win98



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I "think" I sucessfully did a clean install of a full install of Win98 after formating HD running Win95. I say think because I can not boot into windows--every time. I can not run a defrag and somehow I have lost network neighborhood on the desktop of the PC. Guess I have done something that I shouldn't have done. Any help for me--please. TIA
Almost forgot to say, I go to safe mode with out any problem and if fact, seem to stay there.
To make matters worse, PC is my wife's and I am in the hot seat!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

To start, boot into SafeMode and take a look at DeviceManager. 

Start>Settings>ControlPanel>System>DeviceManager

Do you see if you see any yellow exclamation marks listed?

As far as the Network Neighborhood icon missing, that's most likely just due to the fact that you don't have a client installed. That's easy to fix but check DeviceManager first and we'll go from there.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan, thanks for your response and no, there are no yellow exclamation marks in the Device Manager.
After I had installed Win98, I did have a problem there with the internal modem(which is not used because I have DSL) but to get rid of it, I went to the IBM site and dowloaded drivers and installed them. Problem went away.
Before installing Win98, we had no problems using our networking setup and in fact, were having no problems BEFORE the Win98 installation. We share a printer that is attached to the sick PC. Appreciate whatever help you, or others, can give me. TIA


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Can you successfully boot into Normal mode or will it only boot into SafeMode?

If it will only boot to SafeMode, were you at any point able to boot into Normal mode after the install? And if so, what was done to the PC before it stopped booting into Normal mode?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

For some time after the install of Win98, I was able to open windows because I had to download and install ZoneAlarm, for example, and a few others like Spyblocker; etc. Then I re-loaded my Nortons Internet Security Family Edition and the Antivurus software 2001. Sometimes, don't recall what I may have just done, when I had to re-boot, windows would not load and I visited Safe Mode more times than I wanted and too frequently. Once or twice, when Safe Mode was highlited, I tried to boot to windows(hit #1 instead of #3) and upon re-booting, the windows logo would just stay on the screen--nothing more. Other than the blue scroll on the bottom of the screen scrolling to the right.
It is beginning to look like I may have to do everything over again. What a lousy feeling and loss of time, if I do.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Have you tried using Add/RemovePrograms and start working your way backwards and removing software that you installed?

Also, since you mentioned the Network Neighboorhod icon, do this and let us know if you see "Client for Microsoft Networks" installed. I may be barking up the wrong tree but you mentioned the icon was missing so maybe it has some significance with the SafeMode problem. 

Start>Settings>CP>Network. Is "Client for Microsoft Networks" lsted under "Installed Components"?

BTW, rather than a reformat, you may want to just boot to the W98 boot diskette with CDRom support and just rerun the W98 setup from the CD to install W98 right overtop of itself. Be sure if your prompted that a Windows folder already exists, to let it reinstall in the Windows folder that exists. That way it will only install anything that's missing and if it's successful, you won't lose anything and all of the programs you installed will still work.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

And one other thing you may want to try is this,

Boot to SafeMode and disable the loading of the startup programs and see if it will boot into Normal mode

Click on Start>Run, key in Msconfig and press enter. Click on "Selective Startup" and remove the check mark next to "Load Startup Group Items". Click on Apply and follow the prompts to restart.

And  here is a MS article to help you debug the SafeMode problem.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Yep, Client for Microsoft Networks is on both PCs in the NN and also Windows Logon in the Installed Components.
Much obliged for the tip on re-installing Win98 over itself. I had read about something like re-running Setup.Exe but I know nothing about that and I don't know where such a file is either. Your suggestion sounds like an easier way to go.
I could begin to remove software from Add/Remove in Control Panel. Don't think I would have thought that would work effectively while in Safe Mode--even if I had thought about it. I made a list of what I put back on through my software disks and what I d/I from the web and I kept that list in "installation order" so I should just remove them in reverse order and see if I can boot after each removal.
While you think on this, I am going into Msconfig and do what you said to do there and see what I find. Just hope I recognize "IT" whenever/if ever I find "IT". Also hope I can put things back into order when I finish looking in those strange areas of the PC!!
I really appreciate the coaching.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan--I am studying my list of re-installs of software programs to the the ailing PC and the last two items were from Microsoft!!
IE5.01SP2(I have used it for many months and like it with not many problems) and MSN Messenger 4.5. These were installed in that order. Surely not the MS would give me a bad download!! I know you can't tell but you might have had some negative experience with these or either of them. Spyblocker preceeded these two so maybe I should remove it first. Any thoughts before I begin to undo what took some time to do?
Now I am going to Msconfig.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try disabling the startups and see what happens. If it still doesn't boot into Normal mode, try this

Start>Find>Files, key in wininit.ini and press enter. If it's found, rename it wininit.xxx and then try to restart in Normal mode.

If it still doesn't boot into Normal mode, I'd uninstall Spy Blocker and MSN Messenger and see if that does it. 

And if that doesn't work, try this,

Start>Settings>CP>Add/RemovePrograms. Double left click on "Microsoft Internet Explorer 5 and Internet Tools". A menu should appear. Take the option to "Restore the Previous Windows Config".

Good luck and be sure to let us know what happens.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan:
The last suggestions you made last night didn't do any good!! I must have a unique computer 
I had already removed Spyblocker and MS Messenger before I saw your last post and re-booting did NO good--still hung at the windows, powered off and then had to go back to Safe Mode.
I had also run the IE repair before your post and that didn't help. Now this morning I reverted to the IE version that the Win98 CD installed--version 5.0. Still didn't work!! 
I am hanging in "there" coach!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Have you tried this yet? If not, try it

Boot to the W98 boot diskette with CDRom support and just rerun the W98 setup from the CD to install W98 right overtop of itself. Be sure if your prompted that a Windows folder already exists, to let it reinstall in the Windows folder that exists. That way it will only install anything that's missing and if it's successful, you won't lose anything and all of the programs you installed will still work.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan:
If I do the re-install of Win98 over itself, do I do the following:
The PC is now turned on-- will I simplly put in the startup floppy and the Win98 CD in the CD-Rom drive and THEN re-boot and choose CD-ROM SUPPORT and then proceed to follow the steps to re-install?? Hand holding is a must for me cause I am treading on a lack of knowledge here. I think I am smelling some success!!


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Had an idea but now I don't think it will work. I located and copied the netbeui.vxd file from my other PC to a floppy. I was thinking that I could install it to the sick PC but in Safe Mode, the contents of the floppy can't be seen!! So much for my idea. Is there a way of doing that Bryan or should I go with re-installing Win98 over itself?
Why the netbeui.vxd file is being brought up now: I noticed in the Device Manager that my NIC driver info there was a message that netbeui.vxd was not installed. I copied the file from my good PC with the thought of copying it to the sick PC but in Safe Mode, the file is not being seen on the floppy. So much for that idea. I thought maybe, just maybe, if I could install the file my problems might be over!! Don't guess it can be done?!?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Will someone tell me how--step by step--to install Win98 over itseft without loosing any thing that I have put on this PC after doing a clean of install of Win98. I would really like to get this PC back up and working tonight so that we can resume networking at home using our DSL. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

not to but in, but: as bryan said

just put the startup diskette and cd in while booting up, the diskette will load first in a:\, you'll be asked about CD support - say yes, let the cd rom support load, then use the cd to do another install

as long as you keep the directory settings the same (ie c:\windows etc) it shouldn't have an effect on your data nor non windows software you've installed


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

jbcalg:
Thanks for your re-inforcing Bryan's instructions/suggestions to install Win98 over itself. What I do not know is this: Exactly when do I put the startup floppy into drive A and when do I-Exactly- put the Win98 CD into the CD-ROM. And then when-Exactly-do I take each of them out of the computer. I want to do this right and according to your fine instructions. And I do appreciate and thank all you good people for trying to help those of us who don't know computers----but are trying to learn so that we can become helpers. Thanks for the giving of your time and caring.
Just thought of something. I tried last night to install Win98 over itself but when the floppy did "it's thing"(Iguess), I was then presented at A:\> and there is where I became LOST and did not know what to do.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

turn PC off 
put diskette in a:\ 
power on
diskette a:\ will load
prompt for cd rom support - answer is yes
after everything from a:\ loads, and you have the command prompt,
then put the cd in

cd rom drive will probably be e:\
d:\ being the virtual drive that was loaded

then run e:\setup (or d:\setup if i switched the above)

the a:\ diskette can be removed anytime now, during the install you'll be asked if you want to make a boot or start up dikette, you already have one so no need

you can really have the diskette and cd in when you shut off the last session before powering up again, as long as the start up disk is in the a:\ drive when the power comes back on


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan/jbcdg:

I didn't quiet accomplish what I wanted to do, even with the great help you folks gave me. I must take the blame for whatever happened or didn't happen but I just could not get done what you directed me to do. So I did the clean install thing again and I am happy to report that the PC is up and running very good with Win98. I very much appreciate your time, talents and help and so until the next time--adious!!


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Well, I am back to Safe Mode this morning. Everything worked just great last night but I failed to use instinct and D/I drivers for my internal modem. Because of that, I feel, I don't have Network Neighborhood in the troubled PC. I have a set of drivers for the modem on a floppy and a set setting on my desktop BUT I can't do anything about getting either one of these installed because Safe Mode won't let me access the cd-rom or floppy drive.
We have DSL and are networked but the missing drivers for the internal modem is what is causing the problem--I think. The modem is not listed in Device Manager except as "Other Device".
Anyone got any advice/help/suggestions. (Win98 sure worked great last night and was extremely fast.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you sure safe mode won't let you access your floppy drive?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The modem doesn't have anything to do with Network Neighborhood missing. In fact if your using DSL to connect, you don't even need the internal dialup modem. So I'd suggest forgeting about the internal dialup modem for the time being. 

I know why the NN icon is missing but you need access to the CDRom drive to fix it and your not going to have that from SafeMode. You should be able to get to the diskette drive from SafeMode but that's not going to do you any good. You need to install "Client for MS Networks" and that's going to require the W98 CD. 

Just to be sure we understand, exactly where are you now? If your stuck in SafeMode again, what exactly did you do just prior to getting into SafeMode?

BTW, can you explain how your doing a "Clean Install"? I'll guess you must be using some kind of Recovery CD that came with the PC. If not, can you explain the steps you took to do a "Clean Install"?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks Candy/Bryan:
Well, I am now back in Win98!! Don't trully know how this machine got there but maybe it will cooperate and stay there now. I have re-booted a couple of times and each time it worked. If I were to shutdown and then power up again I don't know what would happen. Weird!!
I used my other PC and found a 1.24 set of drivers for my modem and so I was able to get them installed. I cannot argue with any of you more learned people but all I can say is I am networked using DSL and I do have Client for MS Networks and soon after I got those drivers installed and the modem hardware recognized and a few "poking around other things", I am now back to win98.
Clean install: Used a Win98 startup floppy and a full win98 CD and installed step by step. And because I have functioning windows NOW, I must have installed everything correctly. I thought this was true last night also. The difference in tonight and last night is I have not been thrown back into Safe Mode. 
I do find that I have not been able to run a complete defrag. 45 minutes of trying, I only got 10% without any interuptions, except those I caused. I did run SFC and Scandisk and there were fine.
I only wish I could adequately tell you good folks what all I have done and mostly with your help. Hey, maybe I will be lucky this time and keep the win98 running---with no more Safe Mode!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If you want to run a defrag, run it from SafeMode and you should be fine.

BTW, I assume from your post that your fine now except for the defrag problem. If not, let us know the remaining issues.


----------



## thib4 (Jul 6, 2001)

why dont you just remove the internal modem 
if still have trouble reinstall win98

When i install win98 or any other operating system i have learned the best thing to do is pull all of the cards in the system except for the video card before i install.

after 98 is up and running then i start installing the cards one by one and make sure none of them give me any trouble


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Message to all:
These threads are getting so long that I was tempted to start another one with a similar subject but thought better of it. So, if the moderators want to do that, it is ok by me.
Here is where I am now. I left the PC on for many hours-afraid to turn it off that I would have that safe mode again. Well, today I have turned it off several times and each time I start it up again, the windows screen hangs and I hit CAD(just once)and the PC reboots or restarts. Then the "windows is running in safe mode" dialog box appears and after hitting OK, safe mode will come up about a minute later. Well, I tried taking option 1 INSTEAD of option 3 that was highlighted and the PC fully rebooted into windows!! I have done this more than once. Weird right?? This is as close as I can get to having a normal booting into windows and the ONLY way. Is there an answer to this perplexing problem out there? Golly, but I sure hope someone will share it. And again, I surely appreciate your help.
FYI, I have kept my internal modem because BellSouth DSL provides 20 free hours per month for dialup if I loose DSL. And in my last post I noticed that I left out the MB where I reported the D/I the drivers for the modem. Should have typed 1.24MB.
Bryan----I was finally able to defrag but I used the win ME defrag. This seems to do the job of defragging and so much quicker.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Follow  this article and see if it gets you out of the SafeMode problem. I'll go ahead and spell out the details to make it easier to follow.

Click on Start>Find>Files, key in Wnbootng.sts and press enter. If it's found, right click on it and select Delete. Restart W98.

Does W98 start normally now? If so, your done.

If the Wnbootng.sts was *not* found on the drive then do this

Start>Run, key in the word COMMAND and press enter. Now at an DOS prompt key in the following

cd \
attrib -s -h -r c:\io.sys 
ren c:\io.sys io.xxx

Insert your W98 Boot Diskette and key in the following

a:\sys c:

Assuming the Sys command executed, remove the Boot Diskette and restart W98.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan:
Assuming I followed your directions correctly, now I cannot even get into windows!! After keying in each of the lines you printed in the Start>Run, I hit the enter key and then put in Win98 Boot Disk and typed in the a: \sys. c: and hit enter and now all I have is a black screen with the words: invalid system disk, replace the disk, and press any key. Well, I put the floppy back in and got: Microsoft Window startup disk or some words similar to those.
Now, I can't even get into safe mode> Please help quickly.

One important detail I left out above. After your typed line: Assuming the SYS command executed, remove the Boot Diskette and restart W98------I DID THIS and the above are the results.

One more thing:Wnbootng.sts was NOT found on the PC


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That can happen sometimes with the SYS command. If you goto the MS article link above and look at the very bottom you'll see a link to an article to fix it. It talks about W95 but the process is the exact same for W98.

Before you follow the article, be sure that's your problem. Boot to the W98 Boot Diskette and take the option to "Start without CDRom support. Then at a a:/> prompt do this

attrib -s -r -h c:\msdos.sys
edit c:\msdos.sys

If all you see in the Msdos.sys file is ";SYS", then you need to rebuild it like the article mentions. That should at least get you back to a point that you can start Windows from a c:\ prompt by typing in WIN and pressing enter. Then once you've started Windows, we can rebuild the other parts of Msdos.sys


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

BTW, before you try to rebuild the Msdos.sys file like the MS article suggests, let me ask you this.

After you pressed enter on the line that read a:\sys c:

Do you recall seeing a message that read "*System Transferred...*" appear on the screen?

If not, boot to the W98 boot diskette. Take the option to "Start without CDRom support" and enter this command at an a: prompt

sys c:

If you do see the "System Transferred" message appear, remove the boot diskette and press alt/ctrl/del


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan:
Whew!!! Thought I was a goner before your last post. I had kept looking for the "System Transferred" before but never saw it. Entering just sys c: at the A prompt did the trick.(before I forget, are those enties I made now on the startup disk and if so, is or will that be a concern to be should I ever need the floppy again? I can make another!!)
After rebooting I got the Safe Mode choice #3 again and so I went into safe mode and hit start/shut down/restart and then I rebooted and went into winows!! What now COACH Do I try the whole thing again or forget it--since Wnbootng.sts was not found on the PC?? I thought we--YOU-- had the answer there for a while AND I am SURE you will yet. What can I do


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If you modified the msdos.sys file on the boot diskette then format the diskette and create a new W98 Boot diskette. Those entries were supposed to be made to the Msdos.sys file on the c: drive, not the boot diskette.

As far as SafeMode, I guess reboot the PC and few times and see if your ok.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan:
I am, and should be, very embarrased about copying that info to the floppy rather than the HD. I re-read your post concerning that and I don't see how I mis-read your instructions!!
Reboot is not a problem. Any time that I have been in windows, I think without fail, I have always been able to have a successful reboot and go back into windows. Turning it OFF is when the trouble starts and I can't get back directly into windows. Right now, wife is browsing like mad and without any problems. I think the PC and it's owners are possessed--mainly me.
Tomorrow is a different day and guess I'll see what that brings.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Let us know what happens when you do power down and power off.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Same thing!! Windows will not boot, do a CAD and then I select Safe Mode when the bootup window offers that. Then in Safe Mode, I hit Start>shut down>restart and then I get windows 98 screen!! In other words, the only way that I can get into windows 98 is through Safe Mode just as I described above.
Thanks still for your continuing help and interest.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan:
Haven't heard anything lately. Are there any more suggestions as an answer to my problem? It is as if there is NO need to go into Safe Mode in order to get into windows BUT it is the only way that I have discovered to get into windows!! This is why I have not bothered you--I mean I can get into windows but just not the preferred way.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you get the menu with all the other choices as well? If so, what happens if you choose normal mode?

What happens if you choose step by step? What's the last thing loading before it hangs?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Candy:
Thanks for your offer to help. All during this windows hanging problem, I have had two different mouses installed on this PC. On the first IBM O/S2 mouse, the MSMOUSE.VXD seemed to possible be the problem. So, I installed at IBM Scroll Point 11 Mouse and D/I the software from the IBM site and now the Pelmouse.VXD may be the cause. I have some doubt though because 2 different mouse installations would not likely cause the same problem. I really would not know though!!
The Step By Step in Safe Mode: When I got to the 2 mouse drivers listed above, windows would hang but then a C+A+D would give me the Safe Mode and instead of taking the Safe Mode option, I chose the Normal in both tests of the drivers and windows would load!! But that isn't hard for me to be.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Why don't you decide which mouse you wish to use......and hook that one up......go to the device manager and delete all of them.....reboot, let windows install the correct driver for the attached mouse.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AcaCandy:
I did just as you suggested but I did it either yesterday or the day before. I am staying with the Scroll Point II Mouse and the IBM drivers are installed. These are drivers that were made available on the IBM site in December 2000 so the windows CD does not have them.
I will be listening and looking for you though for more suggestions.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Sorry I haven't replied. I've been busy with other things. But I really don't know what else to suggest. You could start creating a boot log at startup. I believe it's option 2 from the startup menu. After it fails and tries to revert to SafeMode, take a look at the Bootlog.txt or Bootlog.prv in the root of c:\ on the drive and see if it gives any clues.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I guess I'm wondering if the mouse conflicts with anything else in device manager......can you post your IRQs once you get into 'normal mode?'

Start, run, then type msinfo32 and hit ok....go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AcaCandy:
Have never done what you have now directed me to do but here goes my try:
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	LT Win Modem
5	Crystal PnP Audio System CODEC
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	Crystal PnP Audio System MPU-401 Compatible
10	Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet Adapter(NC100 v2)
10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	ALi PCI to USB Open Host Controller
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	IBM ScrollPoint II
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller

Hey, looks like it worked!!! But then you knew it would!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Nothing looks out of wack there...have you tried Bryan's last suggestion?

What version of the drivers are you running? 2.0, 8.21?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I have seen the results of the Bootlog but I do not know how to read and make any sense of it.
Drivers for what hardware do you want to know?
Glad to know the IRQs are okay.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, I meant the mouse drivers.....which version did you download?

You can paste the bootlog.txt here as well.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Doesn't look like it's terminating properly......are you sure you pasted all the way down to the end?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's take a look here.....

Start button, run, then type msconfig and press ok....is there a check mark in the winstart.bat? or is it grayed out? If it's grayed out, don't worry about it, uncheck the boxes for config.sys and autoexec.bat, save changes then reboot......any difference?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AcaCandy:
Here is the other bootlog:
THIS IS THE BOOTLOG WHILE IN SAFE MODE 12/11/01: Gotta split the bootlog also so this is NO. 1

[000AB8C8] Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\SETVER.EXE
[000AB8C9] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SETVER.EXE
[000AB8C9] Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
[000AB8CD] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
[000AB8CD] Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS
[000AB8CE] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS
[000AB8CE] Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
[000AB8CE] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
[000AB90D] Loading Vxd = VMM
[000AB90E] LoadSuccess = VMM
[000AB90E] Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\SMARTDRV.EXE
[000AB90F] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SMARTDRV.EXE
[000AB90F] Loading Vxd = vnetsup.vxd
[000AB910] LoadSuccess = vnetsup.vxd
[000AB910] Loading Vxd = ndis.vxd
[000AB912] LoadSuccess = ndis.vxd
[000AB912] Loading Vxd = ndis2sup.vxd
[000AB913] LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd
[000AB913] Loading Vxd = JAVASUP.VXD
[000AB914] LoadSuccess = JAVASUP.VXD
[000AB914] Loading Vxd = CONFIGMG
[000AB914] LoadSuccess = CONFIGMG
[000AB914] Loading Vxd = NTKERN
[000AB915] LoadSuccess = NTKERN
[000AB915] Loading Vxd = VWIN32
[000AB915] LoadSuccess = VWIN32
[000AB915] Loading Vxd = VFBACKUP
[000AB915] LoadSuccess = VFBACKUP
[000AB915] Loading Vxd = VCOMM
[000AB915] LoadSuccess = VCOMM
[000AB915] Loading Vxd = COMBUFF
[000AB915] LoadSuccess = COMBUFF
[000AB915] Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IFSMGR.VXD
[000AB916] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IFSMGR.VXD
[000AB916] Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IOS.VXD
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IOS.VXD
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = mtrr
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = mtrr
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = SPOOLER
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = SPOOLER
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = UDF
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = UDF
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = VFAT
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = VFAT
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = VCACHE
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = VCACHE
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = VCOND
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = VCOND
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = VCDFSD
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = VCDFSD
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = VXDLDR
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = VXDLDR
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = VDEF
[000AB918] LoadSuccess = VDEF
[000AB918] Loading Vxd = VPICD
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = VPICD
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = VTD
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = VTD
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = REBOOT
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = REBOOT
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = VDMAD
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = VDMAD
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = VSD
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = VSD
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = V86MMGR
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = V86MMGR
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = PAGESWAP
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = PAGESWAP
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = DOSMGR
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = DOSMGR
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = VMPOLL
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = VMPOLL
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = SHELL
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = SHELL
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = PARITY
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = PARITY
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = BIOSXLAT
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = BIOSXLAT
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = VMCPD
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = VMCPD
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = VTDAPI
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = VTDAPI
[000AB919] Loading Vxd = PERF
[000AB919] LoadSuccess = PERF
[000AB91A] Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
[000AB91B] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
[000AB91C] Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
[000AB91D] LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
[000AB91E] Loading Vxd = vnetbios.vxd
[000AB920] LoadSuccess = vnetbios.vxd
[000AB921] Loading Vxd = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAP.VXD
[000AB923] LoadSuccess = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAP.VXD
[000AB923] Loading Vxd = C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386
[000AB925] LoadSuccess = C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386
[000AB926] Loading Vxd = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISDRV.VXD
[000AB926] LoadSuccess = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISDRV.VXD
[000AB926] Loading Vxd = vserver.vxd
[000AB927] Skipped (not needed) = vserver.vxd
[000AB927] Loading Vxd = vredir.vxd
[000AB928] LoadSuccess = vredir.vxd
[000AB928] Loading Vxd = dfs.vxd
[000AB929] LoadSuccess = dfs.vxd
[000AB92A] Loading Vxd = vsdata95.vxd
[000AB92B] LoadSuccess = vsdata95.vxd
[000AB92B] Loading Vxd = PELMOUSE.VxD
[000AB92C] LoadSuccess = PELMOUSE.VxD
[000AB92C] Loading Vxd = ebios
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = ebios
[000AB92D] Loading Vxd = vmouse
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = vmouse
[000AB92D] Loading Vxd = dynapage
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = dynapage
[000AB92D] Loading Vxd = vcd
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = vcd
[000AB92D] Loading Vxd = vpd
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = vpd
[000AB92D] Loading Vxd = int13
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = int13
[000AB92D] Loading Vxd = vkd
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = vkd
[000AB92D] Loading Vxd = vdd
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = vdd
[000AB92D] Loading Vxd = vflatd
[000AB92D] LoadSuccess = vflatd
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VMM 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VMM 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = MTRR 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = MTRR 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VCACHE 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCACHE 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = DFS 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = DFS 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = PERF 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PERF 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VPICD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VPICD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VrtwD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VrtwD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VTD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VTD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VWIN32 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VWIN32 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VXDLDR 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VXDLDR 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = NISDRV 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = NISDRV 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = NTKERN 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = NTKERN 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = CONFIGMG
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = CONFIGMG
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VCDFSD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCDFSD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = IOS 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = IOS 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = PAGEFILE
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PAGEFILE
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = PAGESWAP
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PAGESWAP
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = PARITY 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PARITY 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = SYMEvent
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = SYMEvent
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = REBOOT 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = REBOOT 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = EBIOS 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = EBIOS 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VDD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VDD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VSD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VSD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = COMBUFF 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = COMBUFF 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VCD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VMOUSE 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VMOUSE 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VKD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VKD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VPD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VPD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = INT13 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = INT13 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VMCPD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VMCPD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = BIOSXLAT
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = BIOSXLAT
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = SDVXD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = SDVXD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VNETBIOS
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VNETBIOS
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = NDIS 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = NDIS 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = DOSMGR 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = DOSMGR 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VMPOLL 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VMPOLL 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VFIXD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VFIXD 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = JAVASUP 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = JAVASUP 
[000AB931] SYSCRITINIT = VCOMM 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCOMM 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VCOND 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCOND 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VTDAPI 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VTDAPI 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = NAVAP 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = NAVAP 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VSDATA95
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VSDATA95
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = PELMOUSE
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PELMOUSE
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VFLATD 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VFLATD 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VDMAD 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VDMAD 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = V86MMGR 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = V86MMGR 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = SPOOLER 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = SPOOLER 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = UDF 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = UDF 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VFAT 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VFAT 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VDEF 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VDEF 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = IFSMGR 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = IFSMGR 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VNETSUP 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VNETSUP 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VREDIR 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VREDIR 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = VFBACKUP
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VFBACKUP
[000AB932] SYSCRITINIT = SHELL 
[000AB932] SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = SHELL 
[000AB933] DEVICEINIT = VMM 
[000AB933] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMM 
[000AB933] DEVICEINIT = MTRR 
[000AB933] DEVICEINITFAILED = MTRR 
[000AB933] DEVICEINIT = VCACHE 
[000AB933] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCACHE 
[000AB934] DEVICEINIT = DFS 
[000AB934] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = DFS 
[000AB934] DEVICEINIT = PERF 
[000AB934] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PERF 
[000AB934] DEVICEINIT = VPICD 
[000AB934] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VPICD 
[000AB934] DEVICEINIT = VrtwD 
[000AB934] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VrtwD 
[000AB934] DEVICEINIT = VTD 
[000AB934] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VTD 
[000AB934] DEVICEINIT = VWIN32 
[000AB934] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VWIN32 
[000AB934] DEVICEINIT = VXDLDR 
[000AB934] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VXDLDR 
[000AB934] DEVICEINIT = NISDRV 
[000AB934] Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\DNSFILT.VXD
[000AB934] Dynamic init device DNSFILT
[000AB93D] Dynamic init success DNSFILT
[000AB93D] Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\DNSFILT.VXD
[000AB93D] Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\HTTPFILT.VXD
[000AB93E] Dynamic init device HTTPFILT
[000AB93E] Dynamic init success HTTPFILT
[000AB93E] Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\HTTPFILT.VXD
[000AB93E] Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SYMFILT.VXD
[000AB93E] Dynamic init device SYMFILT
[000AB93E] Dynamic init success SYMFILT
[000AB93E] Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SYMFILT.VXD
[000AB93E] Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\FWFILT.VXD
[000AB93F] Dynamic init device FWFILT
[000AB93F] Dynamic init success FWFILT
[000AB93F] Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\FWFILT.VXD
[000AB93F] Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NDISFILT.VXD
[000AB940] Dynamic init device NDISFILT
[000AB940] Dynamic init success NDISFILT
[000AB940] Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NDISFILT.VXD
[000AB940] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = NISDRV 
[000AB940] DEVICEINIT = NTKERN 
[000AB944] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = NTKERN 
[000AB944] DEVICEINIT = CONFIGMG
[000AB945] Dynamic load device bios.vxd
[000AB946] Dynamic init device BIOS
[000AB946] Dynamic init success BIOS
[000AB946] Dynamic load success bios.vxd
[000AB946] Dynamic load device pci.vxd
[000AB947] Dynamic init device PCI
[000AB947] Dynamic init success PCI
[000AB947] Dynamic load success pci.vxd
[000AB948] Dynamic load device isapnp.vxd
[000AB949] Dynamic init device ISAPNP
[000AB949] Dynamic init success ISAPNP
[000AB949] Dynamic load success isapnp.vxd
[000AB94B] Dynamic load device VPOWERD.VXD
[000AB94C] Dynamic init device VPOWERD
[000AB94C] Dynamic init success VPOWERD
[000AB94C] Dynamic load success VPOWERD.VXD
[000AB94E] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = CONFIGMG
[000AB94E] Dynamic load device PCI.VxD
[000AB958] Dynamic init device PCI
[000AB958] Dynamic init success PCI
[000AB958] Dynamic load success PCI.VxD
[000AB958] Dynamic load device PCI.VxD
[000AB958] Dynamic init device PCI
[000AB958] Dynamic init success PCI
[000AB958] Dynamic load success PCI.VxD
[000AB958] Dynamic load device ati_m64.vxd
[000AB95A] Dynamic init device ATI_M64
[000AB95A] Dynamic init success ATI_M64
[000AB95A] Dynamic load success ati_m64.vxd
[000AB95E] Dynamic load device ltvcd.vxd
[000AB960] Dynamic init device LTVCD
[000AB960] Dynamic init success LTVCD
[000AB960] Dynamic load success ltvcd.vxd
[000AB960] Dynamic load device ltmodem.vxd
[000AB962] Dynamic init device LTMODEM
[000AB962] Dynamic init success LTMODEM
[000AB962] Dynamic load success ltmodem.vxd
[000AB962] Dynamic load device mmdevldr.vxd
[000AB967] Dynamic init device MMDEVLDR
[000AB967] Dynamic init success MMDEVLDR
[000AB967] Dynamic load success mmdevldr.vxd
[000AB967] Dynamic load device mmdevldr.vxd
[000AB968] Dynamic init device MMDEVLDR
[000AB968] Dynamic init success MMDEVLDR
[000AB968] Dynamic load success mmdevldr.vxd
[000AB968] Dynamic load device mmdevldr.vxd
[000AB968] Dynamic init device MMDEVLDR
[000AB968] Dynamic init success MMDEVLDR
[000AB968] Dynamic load success mmdevldr.vxd
[000AB968] Dynamic load device mmdevldr.vxd
[000AB968] Dynamic init device MMDEVLDR
[000AB968] Dynamic init success MMDEVLDR
[000AB968] Dynamic load success mmdevldr.vxd


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AcaCandy:
Here is the other bootlog:
THIS IS THE BOOTLOG WHILE IN SAFE MODE 12/11/01: Gotta split the bootlog also so this is NO. 2 STILL TOO LONG AND I HAVE TO SPLIT IT AGAIN!!(WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE--IS IT ME??)

[000AB969] DEVICEINIT = IOS 
[000AB96C] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\apix.vxd
[000AB96D] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\apix.vxd
[000AB96D] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\atapchng.vxd
[000AB96D] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\atapchng.vxd
[000AB96D] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdfs.vxd
[000AB96D] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdfs.vxd
[000AB96D] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdtsd.vxd
[000AB96D] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdtsd.vxd
[000AB96D] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdvsd.vxd
[000AB96E] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdvsd.vxd
[000AB96E] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\disktsd.vxd
[000AB96E] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\disktsd.vxd
[000AB96E] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\diskvsd.vxd
[000AB96E] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\diskvsd.vxd
[000AB96E] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\necatapi.vxd
[000AB96F] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\necatapi.vxd
[000AB96F] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\scsi1hlp.vxd
[000AB970] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\scsi1hlp.vxd
[000AB970] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\torisan3.vxd
[000AB970] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\torisan3.vxd
[000AB970] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\voltrack.vxd
[000AB971] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\voltrack.vxd
[000AB971] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\iomega.vxd
[000AB972] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\iomega.vxd
[000AB972] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvwppqt.vxd
[000AB973] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvwppqt.vxd
[000AB973] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvwq117.vxd
[000AB974] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvwq117.vxd
[000AB974] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvwcdb.vxd
[000AB975] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvwcdb.vxd
[000AB975] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\rmm.pdr
[000AB976] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\rmm.pdr
[000AB976] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\bigmem.drv
[000AB977] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\bigmem.drv
[000AB977] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = IOS 
[000AB977] DEVICEINIT = PAGEFILE
[000AB977] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PAGEFILE
[000AB977] DEVICEINIT = PAGESWAP
[000AB977] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PAGESWAP
[000AB977] DEVICEINIT = PARITY 
[000AB977] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PARITY 
[000AB977] DEVICEINIT = SYMEvent
[000AB977] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = SYMEvent
[000AB977] DEVICEINIT = REBOOT 
[000AB977] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = REBOOT 
[000AB977] DEVICEINIT = EBIOS 
[000AB977] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = EBIOS 
[000AB977] DEVICEINIT = VDD 
[000AB978] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDD 
[000AB978] DEVICEINIT = VSD 
[000AB978] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VSD 
[000AB978] DEVICEINIT = COMBUFF 
[000AB978] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = COMBUFF 
[000AB978] DEVICEINIT = VCD 
[000AB978] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCD 
[000AB978] DEVICEINIT = VMOUSE 
[000AB978] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMOUSE 
[000AB978] Dynamic load device PELPS2M.vxd
[000AB97B] Dynamic load success PELPS2M.vxd
[000AB97C] Dynamic load device PELMOUSE.VXD
[000AB97C] Dynamic load success PELMOUSE.VXD
[000AB97C] DEVICEINIT = VKD 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VKD 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINIT = VPD 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VPD 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINIT = INT13 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = INT13 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINIT = VMCPD 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMCPD 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINIT = BIOSXLAT
[000AB97D] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = BIOSXLAT
[000AB97D] DEVICEINIT = SDVXD 
[000AB97D] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = SDVXD 
[000AB97E] DEVICEINIT = VNETBIOS
[000AB97E] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VNETBIOS
[000AB97E] DEVICEINIT = NDIS 
[000AB982] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = NDIS 
[000AB982] Dynamic load device pppmac.vxd
[000AB984] Dynamic init device PPPMAC
[000AB984] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\spap.vxd
[000AB984] Dynamic init device SPAP
[000AB984] Dynamic init success SPAP
[000AB984] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\spap.vxd
[000AB984] Dynamic init success PPPMAC
[000AB984] Dynamic load success pppmac.vxd
[000AB986] Dynamic load device vtdi.386
[000AB9A8] Dynamic init device VTDI
[000AB9A8] Dynamic init success VTDI
[000AB9A8] Dynamic load success vtdi.386
[000AB9A8] Dynamic load device vip.386
[000AB9A9] Dynamic init device VIP
[000AB9A9] Dynamic init success VIP
[000AB9A9] Dynamic load success vip.386
[000AB9A9] Dynamic load device vtcp.386
[000AB9A9] Dynamic init device MSTCP
[000AB9A9] Dynamic init success MSTCP
[000AB9A9] Dynamic load success vtcp.386
[000AB9A9] Dynamic load device vdhcp.386
[000AB9AA] Dynamic init device VDHCP
[000AB9AA] Dynamic init success VDHCP
[000AB9AA] Dynamic load success vdhcp.386
[000AB9AA] Dynamic load device vnbt.386
[000AB9AB] Dynamic init device VNBT
[000AB9AB] Dynamic init success VNBT
[000AB9AB] Dynamic load success vnbt.386
[000AB9AB] Dynamic load device vserver.vxd
[000AB9AC] Dynamic init device VSERVER
[000AB9AC] Dynamic init success VSERVER
[000AB9AC] Dynamic load success vserver.vxd
[000AB9AC] Dynamic load device netbeui.vxd
[000AB9AD] Dynamic init device NETBEUI
[000AB9AD] Dynamic init success NETBEUI
[000AB9AD] Dynamic load success netbeui.vxd
[000AB9D2] DEVICEINIT = DOSMGR 
[000AB9D2] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = DOSMGR 
[000AB9D2] DEVICEINIT = VMPOLL 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMPOLL 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VFIXD 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VFIXD 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = JAVASUP 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = JAVASUP 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VCOMM 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCOMM 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VCOND 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCOND 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VTDAPI 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VTDAPI 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = NAVAP 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = NAVAP 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VSDATA95
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VSDATA95
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = PELMOUSE
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PELMOUSE
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VFLATD 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VFLATD 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = Display1
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = Display1
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = PELPS2M 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PELPS2M 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VDMAD 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDMAD 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = V86MMGR 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = V86MMGR 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = SPOOLER 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = SPOOLER 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = UDF 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = UDF 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VFAT 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VFAT 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINIT = VDEF 
[000AB9D3] DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDEF 
[000AB9D4] Initing hsflop.pdr
[000AB9D7] Init Success hsflop.pdr
[000AB9D7] Initing esdi_506.pdr
[000AB9F0] Init Success esdi_506.pdr
[000AB9F1] Initing esdi_506.pdr
[000ABA7A] Init Success esdi_506.pdr
[000ABA7A] Initing drvwq117.vxd
[000ABA9B] Init Success drvwq117.vxd
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VMM 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VMM 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VCACHE 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCACHE 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = DFS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DFS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = PERF 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PERF 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VPOWERD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VPOWERD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VPICD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VPICD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VrtwD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VrtwD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VTD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VTD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VWIN32 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VWIN32 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VXDLDR 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VXDLDR 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = NISDRV 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NISDRV 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = NTKERN 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NTKERN 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = CONFIGMG
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CONFIGMG
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = PCI 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PCI 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = ISAPNP 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ISAPNP 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = BIOS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = BIOS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VCDFSD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCDFSD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = IOS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IOS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = PAGEFILE
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PAGEFILE
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = PAGESWAP
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PAGESWAP
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = PARITY 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PARITY 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = SYMEvent
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SYMEvent
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = REBOOT 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = REBOOT 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = EBIOS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = EBIOS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VDD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = ATI_M64 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ATI_M64 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VSD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VSD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = LTVCD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = LTVCD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = COMBUFF 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = COMBUFF 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VCD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VMOUSE 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VMOUSE 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VKD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VKD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VPD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VPD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = INT13 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = INT13 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VMCPD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VMCPD


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = BIOSXLAT
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = BIOSXLAT
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = SDVXD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VNETBIOS
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VNETBIOS
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = NDIS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NDIS 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = PPPMAC 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PPPMAC 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VTDI 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VTDI 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = NETBEUI 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NETBEUI 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VIP 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VIP 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = MSTCP 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = MSTCP 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VDHCP 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDHCP 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = VNBT 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VNBT 
[000ABAA0] INITCOMPLETE = DOSMGR 
[000ABAA2] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DOSMGR 
[000ABAA2] INITCOMPLETE = VMPOLL 
[000ABAA2] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VMPOLL 
[000ABAA2] INITCOMPLETE = VFIXD 
[000ABAA2] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFIXD 
[000ABAA2] INITCOMPLETE = JAVASUP 
[000ABAA2] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = JAVASUP 
[000ABAA2] INITCOMPLETE = VCOMM 
[000ABAA2] Dynamic load device lptenum.vxd
[000ABAA3] Dynamic init device LPTENUM
[000ABAA3] Dynamic init success LPTENUM
[000ABAA3] Dynamic load success lptenum.vxd
[000ABAA3] Dynamic load device serenum.vxd
[000ABAA4] Dynamic init device SERENUM
[000ABAA4] Dynamic init success SERENUM
[000ABAA4] Dynamic load success serenum.vxd
[000ABAA4] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCOMM 
[000ABAA4] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
[000ABAA5] Dynamic init device SERIAL
[000ABAA5] Dynamic init success SERIAL
[000ABAA5] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
[000ABAA9] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\atapchng.vxd
[000ABAAA] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\atapchng.vxd
[000ABAAA] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\diskvsd.vxd
[000ABAAA] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\diskvsd.vxd
[000ABAAA] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\necatapi.vxd
[000ABAAA] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\necatapi.vxd
[000ABAAA] Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\torisan3.vxd
[000ABAAB] Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\torisan3.vxd
[000ABAAB] Initing drvwppqt.vxd
[000ABAB1] Init Success drvwppqt.vxd
[000ABAF8] Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20011206.019\NAVEX15.VXD
[000ABAFA] Dynamic init device NAVEX15
[000ABAFA] Dynamic init success NAVEX15
[000ABAFA] Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20011206.019\NAVEX15.VXD
[000ABAFA] Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20011206.019\NAVENG.VXD
[000ABAFB] Dynamic init device NAVENG
[000ABAFB] Dynamic init success NAVENG
[000ABAFB] Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20011206.019\NAVENG.VXD
[000ABB01] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NAVAP 
[000ABB02] INITCOMPLETE = VSDATA95
[000ABB02] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VSDATA95
[000ABB03] INITCOMPLETE = PELMOUSE
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PELMOUSE
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETE = VFLATD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFLATD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETE = DNSVXD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DNSVXD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETE = HTTPVXD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = HTTPVXD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETE = SYMVXD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SYMVXD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETE = FWVXD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = FWVXD 
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETE = NDISFILT
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NDISFILT
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETE = Display1
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = Display1
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETE = mmdevldr
[000ABB05] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = mmdevldr
[000ABB05] Dynamic load device cwbaudix.vxd
[000ABB08] Dynamic init device CWBAUDIX
[000ABB08] Dynamic init success CWBAUDIX
[000ABB08] Dynamic load success cwbaudix.vxd
[000ABB08] Dynamic load device vwstream.vxd
[000ABB09] Dynamic init device VWSTREAM
[000ABB09] Dynamic init success VWSTREAM
[000ABB09] Dynamic load success vwstream.vxd
[000ABB09] Dynamic load device dsound.vxd
[000ABB0C] Dynamic init device DSVXD
[000ABB0C] Dynamic init success DSVXD
[000ABB0C] Dynamic load success dsound.vxd
[000ABB0C] Dynamic load device vjoyd.vxd
[000ABB0E] Dynamic init device VJOYD
[000ABB0E] Dynamic init success VJOYD
[000ABB0E] Dynamic load success vjoyd.vxd
[000ABB0E] Dynamic load device cwbaudix.vxd
[000ABB0E] Dynamic init device CWBAUDIX
[000ABB0E] Dynamic init success CWBAUDIX
[000ABB0E] Dynamic load success cwbaudix.vxd
[000ABB10] Dynamic load device cwbmidi.vxd
[000ABB11] Dynamic init device CWBMIDI
[000ABB11] Dynamic init success CWBMIDI
[000ABB11] Dynamic load success cwbmidi.vxd
[000ABB11] Dynamic load device vwstream.vxd
[000ABB12] Dynamic init device VWSTREAM
[000ABB12] Dynamic init success VWSTREAM
[000ABB12] Dynamic load success vwstream.vxd
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = APIX 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = APIX 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = CDTSD 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDTSD 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = CDVSD 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDVSD 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = DiskTSD 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DiskTSD 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = scsi1hlp
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = scsi1hlp
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = voltrack
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = voltrack
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = IOMEGA 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IOMEGA 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = BIGMEM 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = BIGMEM 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = PELPS2M 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PELPS2M 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = SPAP 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SPAP 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = HSFLOP 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = HSFLOP 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = ESDI_506
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ESDI_506
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = LPTENUM 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = LPTENUM 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = SERENUM 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SERENUM 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = NAVEX 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NAVEX 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = NAVENG 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NAVENG 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = DSOUND 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DSOUND 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = vjoyd 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = vjoyd 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = cwbmidi 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = cwbmidi 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = DRVWPPQT
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DRVWPPQT
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = DRVWQ117
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DRVWQ117
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = DRVWCDB 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DRVWCDB 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = VDMAD 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDMAD 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = V86MMGR 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = V86MMGR 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = SPOOLER 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SPOOLER 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = UDF 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = UDF 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = VFAT 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFAT 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = VDEF 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDEF 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = CDFS 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDFS 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = IFSMGR 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IFSMGR 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = VNETSUP 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VNETSUP 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = VREDIR 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VREDIR 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = VSERVER 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VSERVER 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = VFBACKUP
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFBACKUP
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = SHELL 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SHELL 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETE = VSNDSYS 
[000ABB12] INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VSNDSYS 
Initializing KERNEL
LoadStart = system.drv
LoadSuccess = system.drv
LoadStart = keyboard.drv
LoadSuccess = keyboard.drv
LoadStart = mouse.drv
LoadSuccess = mouse.drv
LoadStart = ati_m64.drv
LoadStart = DIBENG.DLL
LoadSuccess = DIBENG.DLL
LoadSuccess = ati_m64.drv
LoadStart = mmsound.drv
LoadSuccess = mmsound.drv
LoadStart = comm.drv
LoadSuccess = comm.drv
LoadStart = gdi.exe
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgasys.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgasys.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgafix.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgafix.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgaoem.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgaoem.fon
LoadSuccess = gdi.exe
LoadStart = user.exe
LoadStart = DDEML.DLL
LoadSuccess = DDEML.DLL
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL
LoadStart = COOL.DLL
LoadSuccess = COOL.DLL
Init = KEYBOARD
InitDone = KEYBOARD
Init = Mouse
Status = Mouse driver installed
InitDone = Mouse
Init = 
LoadStart = DISPLAY.drv
LoadSuccess = DISPLAY.drv
LoadStart = ATI_HAL.DLL
LoadSuccess = ATI_HAL.DLL
InitDone = DISPLAY
Init = Display Resources
InitDone = Display Resources
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbole.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbole.fon
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon
LoadStart = DIBENG.DLL
LoadSuccess = DIBENG.DLL
LoadStart = DIBENG.drv
LoadSuccess = DIBENG.drv
LoadSuccess = user.exe
LoadStart = MSGSRV32.EXE
LoadSuccess = MSGSRV32.EXE
Init = Final USER
InitDone = Final USER
Init = Installable Drivers
InitDone = Installable Drivers
Init = TSRQuery
InitDone = TSRQuery
Terminate = User
Terminate = Query Drivers
EndTerminate = Query Drivers
Terminate = User
Terminate = Query Drivers
EndTerminate = Query Drivers
Terminate = Unload Network
EndTerminate = Unload Network
Terminate = Reset Display
EndTerminate = Reset Display
EndTerminate = User


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, that one is terminating correctly.....did you see my post about the autoexec.bat and the config.sys? Also the winstartbat?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Don't know how you were able to make any sense from the "mess" I sent. It was so bad, I almost didn't post it!!
Yes, I just saw your post about MSCONFIG. The PC is in a Normal startup and all of those 6 boxes are greyed out so I did not do anything while I was there. Do you still want me to "run" those tests??


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your bootlogs look normal so I'd go a step further than AcaCandy's suggesting and run Msconfig. Then choose "Selective Startup" and un-check all of the entries except "Process System.ini file" and "Process Win.ini file". Click on Apply, click on OK and follow the prompts to restart. Once W98 has restarted, shut it down normally, power off the PC and then power it back on and see if W98 boots normally.

BTW, I'm going to delete one of those posts with the bootlogs to shorten this thread since they look ok.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks, Bryan, I was wondering where you'd gotten off to..... 

I'm having a sloooooooowwwww connection day!


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Windows still hanged. I went back to MSCONFIG and re-set those items and re-booted. Windows are open now.
Good idea--please remove those long bootlogs.
Thanks AcaCandy/Bryan.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try temporarily overriding to the basic VGA drivers and see what happens. 

Start>Run, key in msconfig and press enter. Click on the Advanced tab. Now select "VGA 640 X 480 X 16" and click on OK and then Apply. Now restart Windows.

Then once it's restarted, shutdown normally, power off and then power it back on.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

No luck. Windows still hung. I have already restored MSCONFIG to its original settings. I did succeed in getting the weird windows' colors--like I was in Safe Mode.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

At this point I'd start removing cards from the PC. Is the modem a PCI card or an onboard modem? If it's a PCI card, I'd try uninstalling it, shutting down Windows and then remove the modem card. Boot back up and test shutting down/powering down without it.

BTW, do this before you remove any cards.

Start>Settings>FolderOptions>View. Be sure "Show All Files" is selected. If not, select it and click on Apply.

Now do this

Start>Find>Files, key in rbbad.cab and press enter. Does it find an rbbad.cab file?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What do you have running at startup? Start button, run, then type msinfo32 and hit ok.....go to software, startup, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.....

Question for Bryan ---- what about disabling the logo in the msdos.sys file? I've had luck in doing this on some systems......


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

We already had him disable the all of the startup programs and it still hung. As far as the logo, at this point I guess it's worth a shot but I suspect it hardware related. I hope I'm wrong and it is the logo though. Go ahead and help him disable it and I'll keep my fingers crossed.

BTW, sorry but I don't have much more time to spend here tonight. I'll either check back tommorrow or later if I can. Good luck.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buf _
> *No luck. Windows still hung. I have already restored MSCONFIG to its original settings. I did succeed in getting the weird windows' colors--like I was in Safe Mode. *


I'm wondering if the msconfig is being restored before you reboot a couple of times......

But along with the msdos.sys file, open it in wordpad (it should be in the c: directory) and under options add this line, if there is a line there already saying Logo=1, then change it to 0 (not the letter, the number). Save changes and reboot.

[Options]
Logo=0


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AcaCandy:
For you:
ZoneAlarm	Common Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe" -nopopup
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
NAV DefAlert	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.EXE
Norton Auto-Protect	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
SpyBlocker	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBLOCKER SOFTWARE\spyblocker.exe
Mouse Suite 98 Daemon	Registry (Machine Run)	PELMICED.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
TrueVector	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
MiniLog	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE -service
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg

Bryan, if you are still there--or AcaCandy--are you speaking of physically removing cards, hardware, etc. OR doing this through the Device Manager?? Hate to ask such a dumb question but you have a dummy here asking!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bryan is speaking of physically removing cards from the machine......

I'd like to see you uncheck all of those items (except for systray, the power profiles and scanreg) in MSCONFIG and LEAVE them unchecked.....restart 3 or 4 times.......

If Windows is still hanging, let's try to disable the windows splash logo.......as I have described above.......all we have to lose is time


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AcaCandy:

I'm wondering if the msconfig is being restored before you reboot a couple of times......

But along with the msdos.sys file, open it in wordpad (it should be in the c: directory) and under options add this line, if there is a line there already saying Logo=1, then change it to 0 (not the letter, the number). Save changes and reboot.

[Options] 
Logo=0

You totally lost me with the above. Hold my hand(and I am not in paradise--you know the song). Help me understand,please


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No problem, first disable that stuff from the MSCONFIG and reboot a few times......see if it won't start in normal mode.....

If that doesn't work, then go to start button, programs, accessories, wordpad, file, open, it may default to 'my documents' so select the down arrow and choose the c: drive....then in the file name, type:

msdos.sys
and select open

a window will open with a bunch of information.....look at the [options] area......do you see Logo=0 or Logo=1?

If you see Logo=1, change the 1 to a zero
If you don't see it at all, right below [options], place your mouse and type:

Logo=0

It'll end up looking similar to this:

[Options]
Logo=0
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.2222

Save your changes and reboot.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

WHOA there Nellie!! I am not too interested in physically removing cards, etc from the PC--don't know how and not sure I want to learn how over the internet. Now watching someone is a different matter.
To be sure we are on the same page, everyone does know that I can get into "regualar" windows right? I just should not have to go through Safe Mode to do it every time. BUT once I am in windows, I can reboot/restart and I am back in windows. I cannot get into windows when I SHUTDOWN and then power up as though I was just getting on the machine for the first time that day UNLESS I go through Safe Mode or the first part of Safe Mode. Occasionally I 'think' I see some confusion about this and it most likely is caused by my inability to describe the conditions with the PC.
BTW, I have Tweak installed in the PC, could I just change "something" in the Boot tab of Tweak to eliminate windows starting?? If so, I would see a DOS screen showing what is loading or is that right?
I will await your futher directions on any of this before proceeding.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now, remember, I'm not the one who suggested that.....I just explained it.....although it may boil down to that......

Go ahead and give my suggestions another shot......Tweak isn't going to help the startup problem......something is hanging....be it hardware or be it an entry loading in the win.ini or system.ini......

Let's try the easiest possibilties first.....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just by way of Bryans suggestion on pulling cards -- the first I'd try is the ethernet adapter. These things often cause startup hangs when there are compatibility issues, and I couldn't find that exact model (v2) listed in the MS compatibilty list.

http://www.microsoft.com/hcl/results.asp

You need to enter linksys and Fast Ethernet for the search.

If you don't want to physically pull it, you might be able to disable it in the device manager>properties>settings page -- I'm not sure if that can be done from safe mode though.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just to be sure you understand, Rog, the user can get into normal mode.....just not from a cold boot.....on a restart, normal mode is fine........


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That should make it a little easier to troubleshoot.

I just found this (actually found it yesterday and forgot it had anything to do with startups) --

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q192844

I don't have any more experience here than buf, but you might want to play with the controls here...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q182628


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks for reminding Rog about my PC "conditions".
Now, you have two ideas on the table.
Plan #1: Remove the check mark for everything in Msconfig/Startup tab EXCEPT Systray, Power Profiles and Scanreg and re-boot 2-3 times. I assume you will want a report BEFORE I go to 
Plan #2: msdos.sys thing.
Are these the two plans you have in mind.
And thank you for the words concerning the card/hardware removal cause I do realize that was Bryan suggestion. I am sure it is a good one but I fear that plan is not for me!! 
I'll be on "GO" when you confirm the above to me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, I had to call it a night.....usually I'm not on that late to start with.....

I'm game to try Rog's suggestion as well....Let's do that first....it's easy enough to test......go to the control panel, system, device manager, find the Ethernet Card and place a check mark in the box that says "disable in this hardware profile" and restart the computer when prompted......let it restart once, it should still be in normal mode, then do a shutdown, and try to start up normally....I don't think it's going to make a difference, but it definitely is worth a try....I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AcaCandy
Don't have to apologize to me for not "being there". You folks don't seem to rest enough!! Just my humble thanks to all of you for trying to help us.
You were right!! Trying Rog's suggestion didn't work and I have re-set everything back. What is next??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I ran across something this morning while trying to do more research on your problem.....take a look at this article and disable the ndis.vxd that is loading from msconfig.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-GB;q261766&GSSNB=1


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I looked through those KBs but my un-trained mind did not pick up on anything that explained my problem. The hang is a part of the material but I could not apply any of the help to my PC.
I am beginning to think that I will be relegated to getting into windows the only way that I can at present. It's not the way it should be but at least I have a work-a-round. But I am still listening!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, so you are saying that in msconfig, you don't have the Static VxDs tab?

As explained here:

To determine if the Ndis.vxd file is enabled on your computer: 

Click Start , click Run , type msconfig , and then click OK . 


Click the Static VxDs tab. 


Look for the Ndis.vxd entry. If the check box for this entry is selected, the Ndis.vxd file is enabled. 


To disable the Ndix.vxd file as a test, click to clear the NDIS check box, and then click OK . If the computer hangs during shutdown, the change will not take effect until you restart the computer. If disabling the Ndis.vxd file resolves the hanging issue during startup or shutdown, the information in this article may apply.


If not, then let's go with PLAN A as I described last night......then onto PLAN B if PLAN A doesn't fix anything......


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That article is very confusing. There is no "Static Vxd" tab in the W98 version of Msconfig.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm, well, then I guess that takes care of that......I just assumed it was missing on mine because I didn't have the NIC card programs that were mentioned....bah humbug......think it'd do any good to email Microsoft and tell them to change the information 

Bryan, have you seen this one?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q243199


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You probably need to look in the System.ini file under the [386Enh] section but I don't have anytime to verify that right now so that just a quick guess off the top of my head.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The W98 article only refers to systems running certain networking software mentioned in the article, so I doubt their problem's related to ndis.vxd unless they've loaded some special networking software that I'm not aware of. At least that's what I think the article suggests. 

Anyway, I'm still pretty convinced that the only way to figure this out would be to start pulling cards but I hope I'm wrong since it doesn't appear to be an option. Good luck and if I think of anything else that might be helpful, I'll post it .....


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

AcaCandy:
LOL, I had just re-read the Q243199 for the second time and for the third time I checked for that Static VxDs Tab in Msconfig and it just ain't there!! Thanks for making me feel better about my ability to at least read Bryan. I was beginning to doubt myself.
I also noticed a typing error on Microsoft's part in one of the Q articles; MS referred to the wrong file name--ndix rather than ndis.
Oh well, even the other pros make a mistake--sometime.
So now with this outta way, I suppose I proceed with plan #1 or plan a and then perhaps plan #2 or plan b.

BTW, ndis is not listed in System.ini under 386Enh in Msconfig.

Hey, as quickly as we are receiving and replying to these threads, we could be on IM or MSMSG!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm AcaCandy on AOL Instant Messenger.....what a coincidence....


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I don't use IM or MS Messenger but the thought occured to me.
Gonna c/p something from last night--something that we never proceeded to do. Is it still worthwhile to do?(This had something to do with Windows splash screen??)

If that doesn't work, then go to start button, programs, accessories, wordpad, file, open, it may default to 'my documents' so select the down arrow and choose the c: drive....then in the file name, type:

msdos.sys 
and select open

a window will open with a bunch of information.....look at the [options] area......do you see Logo=0 or Logo=1?

If you see Logo=1, change the 1 to a zero 
If you don't see it at all, right below [options], place your mouse and type:

Logo=0

It'll end up looking similar to this:

[Options] 
Logo=0 
BootMulti=1 
BootGUI=1 
DoubleBuffer=1 
AutoScan=1 
WinVer=4.10.2222

Save your changes and reboot.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go for it, it's worth a shot.....


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I was able to make the change to Logo=0 BUT I could not save it!
Kept trying but each time I would get the message that msdos.sys already exists and so I finally removed the Logo=0 and closed out. The one difference that I noticed was the WinVer=4.10.2222 on your example and my PC showed:WinVer=4.10.1998 ( I think the 4.10.2222 is the Windows 98SE)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't pay attention to my version......that was only to show you how it should end up looking like more or less.....after it said it already exists, does it give you the option to overwrite?

If not, start button, find files or folders, then search for msdos.sys....when you find it right click on it, select properties and make sure it's not read only.....if so, uncheck it, and try the change again.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

It was read only so I un-checked it and then did everything. Windows still hung up on me. I have just now gone back and put things back to where they were.
BTW, I got a black screen with Starting windows 1998 in the upper left hand corner but did not get the windows logo screen and had to C+A+D to get out of that screen and then I was given the Safe Mode choice and I took it. Made the changes BACK and shut down, powered up after 15 seconds and had the hanging windows. C+A+D and chose Normal instead of Safe Mode and windows finished loading. Everything is now just like it was!!
Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I guess this might be a silly question, but how long are you waiting before you determine that windows hangs? Have you tried giving it a bit more time....sometimes nic cards can put up to a 2 minute delay in the start up......just a thought.....

And just to be sure that you understand what we did....you would NOT get the windows splash screen......that is what we disabled by editing the MSDOS.SYS file......maybe try it again, and be more patient on the reboot before you get CTRL-ALT-DEL happy 

Take a look at this information regarding the system.ini and win.ini.......other than that I think it's down to pulling hardware or a hammer. 

http://www.computerjohn.com/johns_corner/help/safe_mode.htm#ini2


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I allowed 4-6 minutes on the recent re-boot/re-start whatever someone wants to call it and I feel like I am a patient person but there are probably times that I may not allow something to happen within a prescribed time period and I "jump the gun". I seldom time myself but with has been happening with this puzzler, I have tried to be even more patient--as much as 35 minutes worth of waiting before hitting C+A+D; very infrequently however. Good question though and it could be something that we may not always think about.
I have re-tried the latest test but without success. 
Thanks for the link to SYS/WIN ini info. I have saved it to my favorites for future reference also.
If I had a hammer, I'd hammer in the morning (Mamma Cass?) I won't be pulling hardware from the machine and I will not be taking a hammer to use on it so guess I will do what I have to do to get into windows. Very strange that a possible hardware conflict has arisen just when I did a clean install of windows 98! I think I could understand a little better IF the hard drive had NOT been wiped clean before installing win98. I had no such happenings with win95b and prior to win98 being installed!! But then who truly knows the workings of these machines--heck tomorrow it could be working right(doubt it tho). 
Words CANNOT express my warmest thanks to ALL of you for help in trying to rectify/correct my problem machine. (I must be a "honorary member" by now with the number of posts I have made regarding my PC!!)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Give this a shot and see what happens. Right click on MyComputer and select Properties. Now click on the DeviceManager tab.

Click on the "+" next to "Modems" and highlight the Modem listed. Now click on Properties and then at the bottom select "Disable in this hardware profile". Click on OK. 

Now click on the "+" next to "Network Adapters". You should see your network card listed about the third entry down. Highlight it and click on Properties. Then at the bottom select "Disable in this hardware profile". Click on OK. 

Now do the same for All of the devices listed under "Sound, Video and Game Controllers.

Restart Windows and then shutdown normally and test a cold boot.

BTW, is this PC a Gateway, Compac, etc.. or a generic PC? If it's a name brand model, can you post the make and model number.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

BTW, when your done testing and want to enable the devices, remove the checkmarks next to "Disable in this hardware profile", click on the tab "Enable Device" and then click on OK for each device.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

And now we will do the thing(s)that will be successful!! 
Before I do, the ailing machine is an IBM Aptiva 2137 E26 with everything OEM EXCEPT for the NIC and additonal 128MB Sdram. Well the keyboard is not OEM but is about 3 years old and the mouse is about a year old. I previously used it on my IBM 2171545. These are networked using Linksys BSFR41 Router, and Linksys NIC and we have DSL. Both machines are running IE5.01SP2. Thought you might like to have this info BEFORE I embark on that road to success
Do you envision me having difficulty when I re-enable those "things"?? Any thing in particular that I should be aware of?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You shouldn't have any problems enabling them.

BTW, I have that same router, BEFSR41. It's the best investment I ever made. After I bought it, all of my friends went out and got one and stopped paying their ISPs for extra IPs.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

My optimism showed but not I am deflated--gotta have a little humor here. Windows hung again. Had to go to Safe Mode and that didn't really do anygood either. Did a shutdown and then powered up and got the BSOD; fatal exception OE. C+A+D did no good so I hit the power switch and there it sits--OFF.
Next?? Return to what these device settings were before?? Do them all at once or perhaps in "some" order?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Just re-enable them all at once and restart.

Anyway, I would have never guessed but I'm pretty sure  this is what's causing your cold boot problem. I should have asked the make and model number much earlier on in this. Sorry I didn't. You may want to contact IBM and see if they have a fix for it or you can take a look at the IBM website for a possible patch. If I get a chance, I'll take a look too.

BTW, you can use method 3 in that article to test it but you don't want to leave 32 bit access disabled. The PC will crawl ....


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Go  here and install the *al1z00us.exe* update. Please be sure to read the install instructions on that webpage titled, "Installing the IDE update" and follow them to the letter.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan, that failed also. The drivers were installed correctly and are correctly shown. The one item that bothers me about this Q article is the word UPGRADE of windows. My installation of win98 was the full CD; not an upgrade of 98 over 95 or any other OS. I don't know if that means anything or not!! Or is this just a play on words?!
I just initially knew that you had the answer to this doggone problem. Oh well, another good and possibly the best try yet.


----------



## Kirkland (Jul 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by buf _
> *Bryan, that failed also. The drivers were installed correctly and are correctly shown. The one item that bothers me about this Q article is the word UPGRADE of windows. My installation of win98 was the full CD; not an upgrade of 98 over 95 or any other OS. I don't know if that means anything or not!! Or is this just a play on words?!
> I just initially knew that you had the answer to this doggone problem. Oh well, another good and possibly the best try yet. *


Buf, you should know I haven't read ~EVERY~ post in this thread, but Bryan has tried mightily to help you but you keep shoving back.

Since you seem to want to get started, and I'm working in the dark so to speak, I need to ask a few questions:
1. What is (was) your machine's ~original~ configuration: 
Win95(a)? (b)? (b) ~over~ (a)?
2. Have you posted your ~present~ configuration: memory-HDD-etc.? 
3. How old is your machine? What it really sounds like is your machine may not be capable of running all the software you loaded on or want to load in.

My suggestions are: 
1. Format your drive again, being sure to type: "format /s"
(you've already compounded the many existing errors so starting over may in fact be a "shortcut" timewise).
2. After formatting, install Windows 98 (all by its damn self).
(Forget the other programs until you dial in your Windows 98).

I've already admitted I haven't read ~all~ your posts here, but you have to stop fighting, stop trying to do something you and your computer so far have been unable to do. 
Bryan can get you through this but you have to be the ~pupil~ on this one, not the co-teacher.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try the method described  here to check and then uncheck DMA.

If that still doesn't work, just to test it, go back to the Microsoft article and try the "Method 3" they suggest. Then see if the cold boot problem goes away and we'll go from there. The PC will be extremely slow but I want to see if the cold boot problem goes away in Compatibility mode. Be patient when cold booting before you decide it's hung because it could boot up a little slower. Once again I'm not suggesting this as a fix, it's only a test.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Kirkland??
And who is this Kirkland--Well this is someone who has admitted that he/she hasn't read ALL of my threads!! Well perhaps the threads he/she missed are those where I was singing the praises of Bryan, AcaCandy and others who GIVE of their time and knowledge to people like me to better understand and "fix" their problem computers. This c/p of one of your lines-- Bryan has tried mightily to help you but you keep shoving back--is, I think, totally out of line! Show me or point me to the part that leads you to believe that is or has happened.
Another c/p of your thread-- I've already admitted I haven't read ~all~ your posts here, but you have to stop fighting, stop trying to do something you and your computer so far have been unable to do. 
Bryan can get you through this but you have to be the ~pupil~ on this one, not the co-teacher--in NO streach of the imagination have I "come on" as being a teacher here I am usually ALWAYS the pupil when the subject is computers!! If I didn't have confidence in the moderators/leaders of this forum, I would NOT post questions here. 
I thank you for your time in replying here and giving your 2 cents worth but I take exception to your post. These people know how they feel about the service they provide to those of us who don't know computers(at one time, they--nor you--did not know either!)
The one valid point(?) you did make was the one about just loading windows ONLY and the software later. I "believe" that was what I did. I mean it would seem foolish--even to me--to load windows and then load my software right on top without doing anything more at that time. As stupid  as I am, that ain't impossible for me to do!!
I think I had given some of the specs of the PC earlier in of these threads and a couple of threads back gives some of the details.
Maybe I am just overly anxious to get this PC working again. Oh yeah, one thread you may have missed details how I am able to get into windows after the cold boot leaves me in Safe Mode. In fact, reference to that is mentioned several times.
So Bryan, don't feel un-daunted, I am ready for more tests from you or AcaCandy or whomever!!
Now I am OFF my soapbox.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Not sure if you saw this so I'll repost it ......

Try the method described  here to check and then uncheck DMA.

If that still doesn't work, just to test it, go back to the Microsoft article and try the "Method 3" they suggest. Then see if the cold boot problem goes away and we'll go from there. The PC will be extremely slow but I want to see if the cold boot problem goes away in Compatibility mode. Be patient when cold booting before you decide it's hung because it could boot up a little slower. Once again I'm not suggesting this as a fix, it's only a test.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Bryan:
Gabriel Heater, once reknown newsman--long ago deceased used to say "there is good news tonight". In my case, it is good news TODAY.
c/p of your post:
just to test it, go back to the Microsoft article and try the "Method 3" they suggest. Then see if the cold boot problem goes away and we'll go from there. The PC will be extremely slow but I want to see if the cold boot problem goes away in Compatibility mode. Be patient when cold booting before you decide it's hung because it could boot up a little slower. Once again I'm not suggesting this as a fix, it's only a test
This took care of the windows hang!! Windows is slower to load but maybe we are making progress. Don't know why we didn't go back to this Method 3 before now--guess we just went on to what we thought were better possibilites. Now if we can just find a patch for this, I'll be in business. BTW, I checked the shutdown vs. restart and both worked just great--no hangs. I will leave the "force compatibility mode disk access checked in MSCONFIG until you tell me otherwise. OKAY??
Got to do something else right now but I will check the IBM site for a patch for this. Would love to be able to look now cause the solution is in sight!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I didn't have you try it first because it's not a permanent fix and compatibility mode is miserable. I would have thought the updated IDE drivers would have fixed the issue but it seems it's related to the protected mode drivers for the CDRom drive.

Anyway, did you try  this before you switched to compatibility mode?

If not, first be sure to undo the compatibility mode, restart the PC and then try what they suggest. Your basically going to select DMA for the CDRom drive, ignore the warning and click on OK. Then go right back and uncheck DMA, click on OK and then restart Windows.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

B R Y A N!!!!!!!
Now you have gone and done it--------fixed my puter!!! Don't know how to rightly say thank you but thank you anyway. Now I can get off the hot seat and my wife will be happy(ier) with her PC. And now I can get mine back--full time! That DMA--whatever that is--really corrected "things". 
This has really been a true learning experience and I just hope that I can remember some of it. My sincere thanks to you and AcaCandy and others who had input to my problem. 
Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah and Happy Holidays to all of you.

buf


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your welcome, glad to hear your ok now ... I'll be sure to remember this one if it comes up again. This is the first time I've ever heard of the problem you were experiencing.


----------

